# Dolomites for the faint hearted



## trekker321 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hiya all,
Seeking advice/reassurance - we are planning a trip to the dolomites in July next year (2015) Head office isn't keen on windy, bendy roads with sheer drops, come to think of it neither am I. What's the driving conditions like in the Cortina/Carvara area? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Better than they were years ago. Clean underwear was needed several times a day back then!! 8O 

It's still not easy to avoid the "interesting" roads. I'd suggest a browse on Google Maps. The area is well covered by Street View so you can do a virtual tour to check out the conditions in a few places. That will give a good idea of what to expect.

Dave


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We regularly do the Dolomites in January. July is for wimps 8)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Show off!

I used to have a Triumph Dolomite but it never Triumphed on the Dolomites!


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

I used to have ( well its still festering somewhere tbh) a Triumph Daytona, and it triumphed nowhere. Handled like a sack of spuds


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I have a Triumph Street Triple R for sale! :wink:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

trekker321 said:


> Hiya all,
> Seeking advice/reassurance - we are planning a trip to the dolomites in July next year (2015) Head office isn't keen on windy, bendy roads with sheer drops, come to think of it neither am I. What's the driving conditions like in the Cortina/Carvara area? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


In answer to the original question - yes, they are better than they used to be back in the 70's, but some of the roads can be a tad narrow.

We are heading for that area this September, so will report back after then.

But one thing I HAVE noticed when researching via Google Earth, that motorhomes and campers are not very welcome to park up in the area - either the towns (Cortina for example) or at 'beauty spots'. I guess they have had trouble in the past, but there are many signs saying 'No Camper' or official road signs restricting parking for motorhomes between the hours of '0' and '24' - all bloody day!!!!!

To visit Cortina in a motorhome, you have to drive out to the old airport and Fiammes (spelling?) and catch a bus in.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We did some of the Dolomites to the east of Cortina in 2012. Loved it and found some great spots.

Some of the tunnels were a bit tight high up but nothing scares me anymore. I just work on the wheelie bin principle. If there are wheelie bins then a bin waggon must have been up.

There is some photos and rubbish here. Italy 2012 Dolomites plus other stuff


----------



## trekker321 (Apr 20, 2007)

Many thanks for serious and not so serious replies, google earth is now on the agenda  look forward to seeing how your trip goes barryd.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Avoid the Stelvio pass, rally drivers paradise, but not good for MH's.


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Trekker,

WE love the Dolomites and we use both campsites and sostas. Its horses for courses but in July campsites are busy and expensive. The italians do like to take the kitchen sink and the fridge with them and often cover the whole pitch with a groundsheet to claim it.

Anyway our route is often from Germany into Austria and over the Brenner Pass and then turn left for Brunico and we often head up to Lago di Braies just before Villabassa, its a stunning lake, overnight parking for about 7€ (a few years ago). Then east through the villages to Dobbiacco ( a nice little town ). 

There's often campers parked up near the railway station overnight. We generally have used Camping Dobbiacco on the Cortina Road by the lake. A super campsite, wonderful heated washrooms marble lined, great restaurant but it gets very busy. Good buses to the local villages and on a great cycle route and good footpaths.

Heading south you have got turn off to go up to Tre Cime, the scenery is stunning and even if you only do the donkey track walks at the front between the Rifugios its great. the best walk is the circular walk only about 7 or 8 miles and generally flat but stunning with a cafe at 3/4 distance around the back. There's other walks as well Monte Piana for 1st WW interests.

There's a huge sosta at Misurina which you pass on the road. Too busy and close to each other for us and on a sloping site.

Into Cortina, it seems to get busier every time, we have always stayed at Camping Rochetta, south of the town but near enough to walk in for the passiagetta in the evening or there's the bus.

None of the roads so far has been scary or too twiddly but where next?

Follow SR48 due west upto Falzarego Lagazuio Its twiddly but worth it for the views and the gondola up to the Rifugio. This was the scene of much fighting in WW1 and you can visit the tunnels and walk back down, you'll need a torch.

The passes over to Arabba and Corvara are narrow and twisty but tourist coaches go over them. I remeber one count of 30 tornati (hairpins on one of them)

We've also done Val Gardena by staying at Chiusa/Klausen in the campsite under the motorway, not as bad as it sounds. there's no camping (or wasn't) in Val Gardena although you could use the sosta at the top village Hotel Plan de Gralba. There's buses up ans down the valley and good gondolas up into the mountains in each of the villages for walking and lots of routes to try. eg Go up on Gondola, walk 6 miles along good tracks get another Gondola down and a bus back to your start point.

We think the Dolomites are great, have fun, we'll be there in Sept even if only for a quick fix before moving on

cheers alan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> scouter said:- We generally have used Camping Dobbiacco on the Cortina Road by the lake. A super campsite, wonderful heated washrooms marble lined, great restaurant but it gets very busy.


That brings back memories.

I remember that site when it was called "Chez Ernesto". There was no hot water anywhere, all the bogs were squatters (_both of them that is!_ :roll: ) and if you weren't quick on your feet when you pulled the chain your shoes got a wash. The (_cold_) water in the shower (_singular_) came straight from a melting glacier, and you had to hang onto a bit of string to keep it dribbling.

There was a pen of chickens who spent most of the time pecking each other's bums under the watchful gaze of a malevolent one-eyed dog, and I still have the scar on my leg from the tick I picked up there.

Ah - halcyon days! You don't feel pain in your twenties though, living in a small ridge tent. :lol:

Dave


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

We had our first taste of the Dolomites a few weeks ago; enough for us to decide that we will be going back to spend more time there in the future.

We had been in Austria with the intention of 'doing' the Grosse Glockner until we found out the toll charge. We were at Zell at the time so we looked at the map and decided that we would cross into Italy towards Cortina as the first stage of our journey home.

Choice of route was purely down to my humour silliness and the connection with 1970's cars - never had a Triumph Dolomite but did have a Cortina.

We got to Cortina quite quickly and decided to let the sat-nav have it's head (yes I know, but the results are usually interesting) towards the Italian lakes.

We were not disappointed as we went over the Giau pass (7,336 ft). Spectacular. The roads were quite windy but were wide enough to cause no problems on either the bends or for passing other vehicles - much better than similar passes in the French Alps. The roads were also so much quieter. We were there in the middle of June.

The jagged peaks were so un-alpine it was a really refreshing change to see mountains like them.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dolomites*

Ah, a blast back to my coach days - the Pordoi Pass first - 27 hair pin bends, a coffee at the top and a cable lift ride, then over the Sella Pass....

Might go up with the motorhome in September and stay a couple of nights at the top.

Getting to Cortina and Canazei is no issue.

Russell


----------

